# Gold Coast Support Group



## Surfiegirl (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi,
I'm just wanting to meet others with SA from the Gold Coast/Brisbane area. I think it would be good to meet up on a regualar basis. To support each other and to do some fun things etc Beach, movies, theme parks, BBQ or just hang out together. 

I hope from u soon. cheers


----------



## samcharles88 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey,

I'm an exchange student looking for regular support groups. I'm studying at the Gold Coast, drop me an email if you guys hear of anything [email protected]

Thanks!


----------

